# Batman: Gotham Knight



## DDDorian (Jun 13, 2008)

We all know about the upcoming Dark Knight movie, but how many know about the upcoming Batman: Gothic Knight DVD? It's a collection of animated short films that exist in Nolan's Batman universe and is set between Begins and the upcoming movie. It's being overseen by the main players from Batman: The Animated Series and developed by the team behind The Animatrix, among others, and Kevin Conway from the animated series is doing the voicework for Batman. They're also introducing the villians Killer Croc and Deadshot into the Nolanverse, as well as Crispus Allen. I'm looking forward to this almost as much as the main movie. Chekkit


----------



## Pauly (Jun 13, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> We all know about the upcoming Dark Knight movie, but how many know about the upcoming Batman: Gothic Knight DVD? It's a collection of animated short films that exist in Nolan's Batman universe and is set between Begins and the upcoming movie. It's being overseen by the main players from Batman: The Animated Series and developed by the team behind The Animatrix, among others, and Kevin Conway from the animated series is doing the voicework for Batman. They're also introducing the villians Killer Croc and Deadshot into the Nolanverse, as well as Crispus Allen. I'm looking forward to this almost as much as the main movie. Chekkit



Yeah I saw this a few weeks ago, can't wait!!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 13, 2008)

Isn't the title: Batman: Gotham Knight?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 13, 2008)

I loved the Batman:The Animated Series stuff. Kevin Conway is the voice of Batman. This should be pretty cool.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 15, 2008)

Bah, how'd I manage to mess the name up?

Anyway, here's a clip:


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2008)

*poof*


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 16, 2008)

^^Brutal hails, adminishredder


----------

